# Who here does repair of old FP's??



## Rudy Vey (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a colleague who did clean out the house of his late grand father. He found a lot of old fountain pens. Most of them are in not so good shape when it comes to nibs and blatters/sacs. Is someone here on IAP a fp repair person who would be willing to help out?? I will be meeting my colleague again next week Friday for lunch and hope I have some name and e-mail addresses so he can have some of the pens repaired.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 18, 2009)

Rudy,

I would PM DCBluesman and Penworks for two.


----------



## JDenney (Mar 18, 2009)

Rudy,

I am starting to repair old pens. I have the tools and can do some basic repairs like re-sacs, cleaning the feeds, etc. Most of my experience is w/lever and a few piston types, but I'd be glad to take a look at what he has and let him know. Most repair guys online charge about $35-$50 for a basic restore job, if nib work is needed. I won't charge near that, as I still am learning. I'm not really a nib specialist, but can do some very basic alignment/polishing type stuff. Feel free to PM me and I'll give you my contact info.

Joe


----------



## Monty (Mar 18, 2009)

Those are the first two that came to my mind also.


----------



## mdtbear (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom Mullane who used to be a member here and is a pen turner does vintage pen repairs...
Here is the website My Favorite Pen


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies, I will pass this on to my colleague over lunch next week Friday!


----------



## PTJeff (Mar 20, 2009)

You may also want to consider this guy.  Aaron is really quite good!

http://www.pentiques.com/
you can see him work at his ustream channel, he has audio and video so you can type a question and listen to his answer.  Look for the repair webcam link


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2009)

Aaron got some "good ink" in Stylus a couple months ago - 3 page article.


----------

